# Formater une partition NTFS sur mac



## virjinialun (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Je cherche à formater une partition NTFS depuis un mac.
Je voudrais savoir si il existe des programmes (genre partition magic par exemple) pour MAC.
J'utilise "paragon" pour écrire sur du NTFS mais paragon ne permet pas de formater.
Merci!


----------



## benjamin (11 Mai 2008)

Avec une p'tite recherche, je trouve un début de réponse dans le sujet NTFS sur Mac.


----------

